# Tickling a 1,000 PT. drop.



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Really, dose anybody think this was an accident no way, the big boys are making fools of all the player's once again. A few billion here or there. It is so sad to see folk's retirement and life saving's puttered around with in such a matter. I hope if your in the market's ya at least still got ya short's left. No sir it's not right, but life was never fair nor will it be so.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I happened to be home and had turned on FBN when it crashed. It was a little surreal watching the numbers get larger and larger by the minute. I think it took about 3-4 minutes to go from -140 to -998

It crossed my mind for a minute that this was the beginning of a major crash and to run into town and pull a bunch of cash from the bank before it was widely known what was happening. Then it stopped and started climbing again. 

ABC reported that it was an accident. :scratch 
Someone keyed in some extra zeros on a transaction that triggered a panic. 
We'll see.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Wonder if they will say oop's! when someone pushes the big red button. Only a mistake. If one idiot can booger the whole system by doing that, makes me wonder who,s in charge up there.:scratch


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I wonder if anybody had a heart attack or died from a simple data entry mistake?:scratch


----------



## NORTH (Feb 25, 2010)

It's pretty pathetic that our economy is based on supposition and emotion, you can see just how fast the shtf can happen! One day everyone is happy-happy-joy-joy and the next the economy is failed, no banks have money, credit is history and it's ON. I ask folks sometime what would you do if... and I hear a lot of ,that'll never happen, the gov won't let that happen. I just say okayyyy and walk away shakin my head. One minute good next minute BAD. Just glad it came on back up this time!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Gerald Celente on the crash.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/celente/celente33.1.html


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Gerald Celente and Peter Schiff are on the mark. They tell it like it is.:congrat:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Gerald Celente on the crash.
> 
> Gerald Celente on the Dow Crash


Well worth listening to, makes sense!, if only we would know when.:scratch


----------

